# Kindlebooks with my Christmas Bonus...Not anymore--Just my Luck...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My clothes dryer broke; no heat.  Runs and runs ice cold.  We ran out and bought $80 dollar part...put it in; it didn't correct the problem.  Tomorrow morning heading out to buy a new dryer.  Well, better than being in the hole; at least the bonus can be put towards the purchase.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know what....my college son came home in October, stuffed 2 months worth of laundry into my front loader and destroyed it. I had to pay $1300 for a new washer and dryer that wasn't in the budget. But, I muddled through...you know how? With a pedicure.

I saw your message that you have never had a massage, manicure or pedicure. It is time to treat yourself a bit. I never had a pedicure til I was 40 and then a friend convinced me that it was the best thing in the world. Even though she is no longer a friend (another sad story) I still get pedicures and love them.

I don't spend alot of money on jewelry, trips, clothes, and so on. My pleasures are small but I love them. SJC, treat yourself.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

How true Leslie.  I started a little late but for my 70th birthday my neices took me to day spa for massage and pedicure.  It was wonderful and I have treated myself many, many times since that day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> How true Leslie. I started a little late but for my 70th birthday my neices took me to day spa for massage and pedicure. It was wonderful and I have treated myself many, many times since that day.


That's the attitude, Dori. Really...my father pays a fortune to go the podiatrist. I have a pedicure every 6 weeks for half the price. I consider it foot health.

L


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's the attitude, Dori. Really...my father pays a fortune to go the podiatrist. I have a pedicure every 6 weeks for half the price. I consider it foot health.
> 
> L


And if you aren't the pedi/mani type go to a nice coffee house and have that latte with a nice pastry. It doesn't matter what your 'splurge' is but make sure to have one once in awhile.

That latte and pastry has saved my sanity many a time!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dryer. Seems every time I get laid off an appliance breaks down. in 2002 it was my washer & dryer   then in 2008 it was my refrigerator.  So lets see next time its time for the stove so I think I will save back some money. Seems about every 5 years I get laid off    so better be ready for a new stove!!! 

I do agree, a pedicure, message and or facial is the best thing one can do for themselves, their body, and mind. It really helps to de-stress.  I think mostly because I giggle and wiggle all the way through, my feet are very very ticklish and pretty soon everyone in the facility is laughing!   

theresam


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie:  I guess I am, at 45, getting my very first professional massage.  I got a 1 hour massage certificate for Christmas.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> My clothes dryer broke; no heat. Runs and runs ice cold.


We had that problem. On about the fourth time we checked it we found a switch that somehow was set wrong. It completely turned the heat off in the dryer. Switch reset. Dryer heating. Good luck on finding a solution that simple.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dryer. 

I got my first massage abouta year ago and thought it was the best thing in the world.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Got an entire spa treatment for christmas. Five treatments that include hair, nails, waxing, facial, and massage. It much needed after this drama filled weekend. lol.

Leslie, I think my mom know how you feel. My bro and I went and came home from college at the same time...imagine how much laundry we bought back. lol.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie: I guess I am, at 45, getting my very first professional massage. I got a 1 hour massage certificate for Christmas.


YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!!​
Way to go, SJC - You really do deserve a treat, especially with this latest calamity 

Hope you find a *great* deal on an _awesom_e dryer.

Best of luck,

Marci


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Right now seems lie a good time to buy one.  Retailers are desperate to make a sale.  With a little shopping around you should be able to find a pretty good deal.

My last 'splurge' was my Kindle.  One of my best ever.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie: I guess I am, at 45, getting my very first professional massage. I got a 1 hour massage certificate for Christmas.


Oh, wonderful. Enjoy! I like massages but those are rare treats. Haven't had one in awhile.

L


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I got my first mani/pedi while I was pregnant. I couldn't see, let alone reach my feet and DH wasn't going to trim my toenails. I thought they were really expensive - well, for me $40 would be a budhet a breaker for one. The places around here charge $20 so woo hoo! Its still a special treat and not a regular activity...

Never had a massage. Would love too but don't know what type. The "menu" is so confusing...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Marci said:


> YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!!​
> Hope you find a *great* deal on an _awesom_e dryer.


These retailers are desperate. Make them pay you to take a dryer off their hands.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Never had a massage. Would love too but don't know what type. The "menu" is so confusing...


It's best if you can find a massage therapist on a personal recommendation, from a friend, co-worker, etc. You want someone who is licensed: LMT is the credential. For starting out, just go with a basic full body massage. It should take about an hour.

Spas add all sorts of special features but really, good strong hands and arms, good massage oil, a comfortable table, and sheets to cover/uncover appropriately (so you are not lying there naked and fully exposed) are all that are really needed. The therapist is key.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

SJC - I've gotta add my 2 cents - listen to everyone here.  A massage, or medi/pedi will make you feel much better about having to expend for a dryer, but like it was said, retailers are begging so you should be able to get a good deal.  Glad you got the bonus to help.

Hang in there, there are still lots of free books to read.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Leslie: I guess I am, at 45, getting my very first professional massage. I got a 1 hour massage certificate for Christmas.


I got a gift massage certificate oh, about 5 years ago, and I was hooked! At first I went once every few months and then every month. Finally, my masseuse offered me an excellent price reduction if I bought in bulk and so that is what I do now.

I am a retired teacher who chose at retirement to get my cost-of-living raises in a lump sum once a year in December, and so that is where I get the money to buy a once-every-two-weeks massage! If I could afford it, I would get one every week. Massages are good for not only my muscles but also my skin which is naturally dry and getting drier as I age.

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry about your dryer, *SJC*. I've always said that when people say "The Lord will provide," they mean that when you get extra money, The Lord will *provide* the disaster to take care of it.



bkworm8it said:


> I do agree, a pedicure, message and or facial is the best thing one can do for themselves, their body, and mind. It really helps to de-stress. I think mostly because I giggle and wiggle all the way through, my feet are very very ticklish and pretty soon everyone in the facility is laughing!
> 
> theresam


That's why I don't do pedicures. I'm so ticklish that I have actually kicked the poor person trying to do my feet. My daughter got me a spa day for Mom's day this year, and I'm using it all up in manicures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Sorry about your dryer, *SJC*. I've always said that when people say "The Lord will provide," they mean that when you get extra money, The Lord will *provide* the disaster to take care of it.
> 
> That's why I don't do pedicures. I'm so ticklish that I have actually kicked the poor person trying to do my feet. My daughter got me a spa day for Mom's day this year, and I'm using it all up in manicures.


I guess we'll have to tie those feet down first....then get the feathers...err clippers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That's why I don't do pedicures. I'm so ticklish that I have actually kicked the poor person trying to do my feet. My daughter got me a spa day for Mom's day this year, and I'm using it all up in manicures.


I love pedicures, but have the foot ticklish problem. It is all I can do to stay seated in the chair when they start scrubbing the soles of my feet! 

sjc, so sorry to hear about the dryer!! After the dryer is taken care of, don't let that massage certificate go to waste!! They are so worth it!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Pedicures really are nice. A facial is quite lovely as well. The most important aspect in any of the spa services is the atmosphere. Dim lights, candles, calming music and maybe a water feature- ahhh, so relaxing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Pedicures really are nice. A facial is quite lovely as well. The most important aspect in any of the spa services is the atmosphere. Dim lights, candles, calming music and maybe a water feature- ahhh, so relaxing.


I got so relaxed after my last experience, I couldn't hold the pen to sign my cc receipt.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> at least the bonus can be put towards the purchase


SJC, silly rabbit, don't you know that household expenses expand to take care of extra money? The a/c on my house crapped out when I'd been in the house less than a year. But I still had the...whatever that fluid is, something like BR-549...recharged twice at $600 a pop before I found out that the whole unit had been recalled because it turned out they tended not to do things like condition the air. Do I need to mention I got two raises that year? Wanna guess what other event they coincided with?

I heartily agree with the other comments: pedicure and massage is the way to go. And if you can get a facial on the deal to, I can personally recommend that. I didn't have to wear makeup for a week the last time I had one. It was wonderful!

~robin


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

SJC - I'm sorry, that really sucks.  And stuff like that never happens at a good time (not that there is ever a good time).  

It sounds like you will really enjoy that spa certificate.  

And in the meantime, like I was told earlier today, have some chocolate!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey all...
In response no particular order:
1- Thanks for all your wonderful posts regarding my latest "calamity"...just call me Calamity Jane!!
2- Loooooking so forward to that massage...you don't know!!! Booking it for the next day off from work; that I don't have an appointment with my Mom.
3- Method to my _madness_: Even though the timing just plain


Spoiler



sucked


 with the tuition payment due; we ended up getting both a washer and dryer...because my husband said as soon as we install the new dryer the stupid washer will go, as it is 21 years old. SOOOO....I charged them _*both*_ on my AMAZON visa and earned myself yet *another* $25 gift card. (Hmmmm maybe I subconsciously broke the dryer to get a $25 gift card...lol)
4- Got 1 Amazon Gift Card for Christmas; plus $25 points redemption card last week and now with the washer/dryer another $25.00...that's $75.00 in books...YAHOO!!
5- Love all your massage and pedicure stories...lol.
6- OK...so-- The best news; I got a new Vera Bradley Bag that is just like it was custom made for the Kindle...The "Bowler" Bag - in Cafe Latte regularly $72 on sale for $54. IT HAS A SEPARATE heavily quilted _inside_ pocket with zip exactly Kindle-sized. Keeps the Kindle separate from all the other stuff yet it is doubly insulated because it is on the inside not the outside of the bag. Plus it's got pockets inside the main compartment...the setup is PERFECT. Will post separately on that so others who don't follow this older post can see it as well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Good for you SJC!   Enjoy your new bag and $75 for books.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Woo Hoo! things are looking up for SJC.  You are gonna be happy to do laundry now with those new machines.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Woo Hoo! things are looking up for SJC.


Kim: I sure hope so; 2009 better be better than 2008...that's all I can say. We are going to have to work so hard to pay that $$ off on top of tuition; but it *certainly beats going to a laundromat*...when it rains it pours.

Though I will say, that a way will be provided...I look at the glass as half full. If I didn't get the $400 bonus we would be that much _more_ in the hole. We will file our taxes end Jan or early Feb and that should put us back on track...It was just bad timing is all; with Christmas, tuition and broken appliance(s). The funny thing with college if you don't qualify for funding: Income Tax helps with the Spring tuition and Summer allows you to save up _some_ for the Fall tuition...it's a never ending circle. I just hope my kids do well post college; then it will have been worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Hey all...
> In response no particular order:
> 1- Thanks for all your wonderful posts regarding my latest "calamity"...just call me Calamity Jane!!
> 2- Loooooking so forward to that massage...you don't know!!! Booking it for the next day off from work; that I don't have an appointment with my Mom.
> ...


I glad you got you Washer & Dryer and you have $75.00 to spend on books  You are so lucky to get a good deal on the Vera Bradley Bag. I happy things are going better for you now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Anne:  I didn't know how much more I could take.  Good riddance 2008.  Maybe 2009 will be everyone's year...I hope (more so for my Mom).


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

sjc said:


> Thanks Anne: I didn't know how much more I could take. Good riddance 2008. Maybe 2009 will be everyone's year...I hope (more so for my Mom).


I know what you mean . I hope 2009 is a better year for you.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, SJC -

Thanks for the update!  So happy for you that you found a great deal on a washer & dryer.  Plus, using your Amazon CC helped you earn more points for getting Amazon GC for books.  Lots of them.  Whoo-Hoo!

That is a steal of a deal you got on that Vera Bradley bag...I just checked out their website to see what kind of bag you had.  Wow - lots of patterns! 

Happy 2009 SJC!

Marci


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dryer breaking!  Seems like Murphy's Law kicks in whenever you want to treat yourself.

Go get that massage...I treated myself a few years ago to my first professional massage and WOW, I thought that they would have to pour me into my carseat afterwards I was so relaxed.  It is totally worth it!

I'm not a mani/pedi person, but I do love getting in a little coffee shop time or perusing the local quilt/fabric store without DH and kids breathing down my neck.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks...Hopefully this will be the end of the bad turn.  The massage will start an upward trend.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So glad to hear your 2008 is ending on a good note, sjc! Happy 2009!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

THANKS Angela:
I responded to some of your other, posts check them out.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

SJC - looks like you are going to have a good 2009!  Congrats on your cards, your new washer and dryer, your bag, your spa card, how lucky can one person be!  You must be living right.

Have a better 2009!!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Thanks Anne: I didn't know how much more I could take. Good riddance 2008. Maybe 2009 will be everyone's year...I hope (more so for my Mom).


*Amen sistah!!!

You so deserve to pamper yourself!!!*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe 2009 should be the year of...MY TURN...lol.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Maybe 2009 should be the year of...MY TURN...lol.


*Absolutely! *


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I got married in Las Vegas. Since my family is mostly up north and my husband's is in the south we had picked a neutral place to get married.

And NO Jim Elvis didn't marry us..it was a formal catholic wedding in the Mirage chapel   Of course my mom got ticked that her 30 year old daughter wore white (well off white I look dead in white) but oh well LOL

Anyway part of the package was a day at the spa for me, my fiancé and the Best Man/Matron of Honor. I am NOT a girly girl. But TBH the day at the spa was awesome. Oddly enough I loved the face and scalp massage the best but being wrapped in the warm towels felt great also. It was fun to have people at my beck and call.. I had mimosas and chocolate covered fruits for breakfast, champagne and a very nice cheese/fruit platter for lunch!

My husband who HATES being pampered loved them shaving him old school style with a warm towel and some kind of minty shaving cream that made his skin tingle.

They also styled my hair and makeup. I was surprised to see them use high end makeup. I'm a drug store makeup kinda of gal and was shocked to see 20 dollar lipstick used on me and they gave me the tube for 'touch ups'.

I swear one day I will save for a whole day at the spa at a local spa..it was heavenly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

chobitz:  I can't wait...thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*YAHOO!* My luck _*IS*_ changing...you guys were right*!! *
My dad called me this morning and said have your husband go buy the paper or come and get mine; I think your washer and dryer is on sale today. _Lowe's and Behold _(get it?) they had to _*credit*_ $217 back to my Amazon visa because I only ordered them 12-29 and they haven't even been delivered yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

First what color is a 30 year old woman supposed to get married in?



Spoiler



And damn color she wants, it's her wedding!



Second

Yay for the sale and happy dance for the $217.00 credit. That's great!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The wedding dresses these days come in all sorts of colors.  The 30 year old bride is probably so happy to be finally getting married; and not going to be labeled an old maid...she'll probably wear her birthday suit down the isle.

I danced in the Lowe's isle...to the tune of $217.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

> she'll probably wear her birthday suit down the isle


I've not gone to many weddings but I'd go to that one!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> The wedding dresses these days come in all sorts of colors. The 30 year old bride is probably so happy to be finally getting married; and not going to be labeled and old maid...she'll probably wear her birthday suit down the isle.
> 
> I danced in the Lowe's isle...to the tune of $217.


*Woo hoo happy dance!!!*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21:

It was you....you brought me luck by suggesting that my luck was changing for the better.  My luck has been so bad these past few months; it had nowhere to go but up...lol.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> chynared21:
> 
> It was you....you brought me luck by suggesting that my luck was changing for the better. My luck has been so bad these past few months; it had nowhere to go but up...lol.


*Aw, I can't take the credit but I do manage to find a brighter side to things  And, I'm a believer of things happening in 3s *


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, SJC!!  We're so happy for you!!  Yeah for Lowe's (my youngest son works for Lowe's and I'm prejudiced).  Glad things are turning your way!!  GREAT start to your new year!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter works part time for SEARS in the APPLIANCE department...and we went to LOWE's. She's sort of


Spoiler



pissed


 at us; but she'll get over it.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, SJC-

Awesome way to start the New Year of 2009!

I love it when unexpected things like that happen - makes the whole world seem better, doesn't it?  

LOL about your daughter - she will get over it at some point.

Cheers, 

Marci


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> My daughter works part time for SEARS in the APPLIANCE department...and we went to LOWE's. She's sort of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hey, if she couldn't gt you a better deal. . . . 

My son worked for a while at Sears. . .we would always look there first for appliances because of his discount. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo sjc! Congrats!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Washer and Dryer were delivered today: I'm on my 7th load (we got behind being without for a couple days) 
*What a difference 20 years makes in technology...lol.*


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

They look so pretty!  My washer does a nice little Irish song when it's done.  hehe


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine sings a little tune but I have no clue as to what it is.  It SHOULD play... "cause I'm a woman"


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sjc said:


> Washer and Dryer were delivered today: I'm on my 7th load (we got behind being without for a couple days)
> *What a difference 20 years makes in technology...lol.*


oooohhhh, state of the art  They look huge, unless it's the angle of the camera...

I've heard the front loaders doe a better job of washing & drying while being more energy effecient.

Good for you, SJC


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Marci said:


> oooohhhh, state of the art  They look huge, unless it's the angle of the camera...
> 
> I've heard the front loaders doe a better job of washing & drying while being more energy effecient.
> 
> Good for you, SJC


A man took the picture.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I purchased my front loader about a month ago, and I have nothing but good things to say about it.  In addition to being energy efficient (says it will only cost me $14 a year TOTAL to run it) it does a great job washing the clothes. -I just got the washer, dryer is only about 2 years old) The main thing I've noticed about it though is that when I put the clothes in the dryer they take a lot less time to dry.  95% of the time, whatever I put into the dryer is dry by the time the washer finishes washing the load that I have in.  So not only did I get an energy efficient washer, but it made my dryer energy efficient as well.  

Rla1996


----------

